# mouth ulcers on Children



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

My 10 year old Daughter has a mouth ulcer on the inside of her top lip,we have been putting Bonjela on it...

But she showed me it tonight & it looks very sore,which is why I'm posting on here for help/advice other than perhaps salt is there anything else ??

Thanks.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Rinstead pastilles seem more effective than Bonjela. Vitamin B Complex supplement in tablet form also seems to speed up recovery from mouth ulcers.

Other things worth a try are a change of toothpaste. Sodium laurel stearate (not sure of the spelling?) is the ingredient apparently associated with mouth ulcers.

SD


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks SD 

We've just found some Oraldene mouthwash for 6years + so we gave her some of that to swish around.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Frm the age os about 10 to 22 I suffered terribly with mouth ulcers. The doctor sent me to the dentist for an inspection
They concluded that the recurring problem was stress related.

I was always teased at school for wearing specs and being skinny.

I tried all the proprietory brands.
Grandads cure was to gargle and swill round rhe mouth with whiskey.
After the swilling and gargling swallow the magic scottish tincture.
It never got rid of the ulcers, but made me feel better,and I use the remedy nearly 45 years on.
I feel one comming on now.
The alcohol has an aneasthetic effect.

dave p


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

There is a paste like substance which you can only get at the chemist,but it seals the ulcer so it protects it.In the hospital i work at they use pinapple juice dabbed on with swab or cotton bud.i know it stings but its something in pinapple that speeds the healing.lin.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Stings like buggery but as a kid I used to suffer and the best way I found was to dip my finger in salt and apply direct to the ulcer. I like DP's remedy! My Nan used to gives a hot toddy of milk and whiskey when we were kids, horrible stuff, but I am partial to a wee dram, well quite a few drams these days.

Karen


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

lins said:


> ..in the hospital i work at they use pinapple juice dabbed on with swab or cotton bud.i know it stings but its something in pinapple that speeds the healing.lin.


Enzymes;
pineapple healing


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

lins said:


> There is a paste like substance which you can only get at the chemist,but it seals the ulcer so it protects it.In the hospital i work at they use pinapple juice dabbed on with swab or cotton bud.i know it stings but its something in pinapple that speeds the healing.lin.


Called, IIRC , Acordyl Oralbase - brilliant stuff, no longer available according to Boots :x


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You hit the nail on the head with your own post, wash out the mouth with warm salty water at least 4 times a day.

Drew


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

SpeedyDux said:


> Other things worth a try are a change of toothpaste. Sodium laurel stearate (not sure of the spelling?) is the ingredient apparently associated with mouth ulcers.
> 
> SD


I agree with SD;

I avoid personal care products containing Sodium Laurel Sulphate;

SLS and Mouth Ulcers

Hubby used to suffer from mouth ulcers but not since changing to SLS free toothpaste and mouthwash.

We use a variety of products from here;

Neways


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi,

Mouth ulcers can make you miserable. Having suffered from mouth ulcers 
one product made them bearable.

Frador, available from chemists. Using a cotton bud you paint the ulcer and it forms a skin. Instant relief and it lasts for several hours even whilst eating and drinking.

Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

HI
My grandaughter also suffers from mouth ulcers, she used to take regular iron tablets, she is a bit of a fussy eater, however now she is almost 15yrs old, she understands the need to take vitamins from food, any foods with iron, but yoghurt is especially good, touch wood all seems to be well, when they flare up again its because she forgets to eat the yoghurts!
Jan


----------



## byjingo (Feb 3, 2009)

cleo said:


> lins said:
> 
> 
> > There is a paste like substance which you can only get at the chemist,but it seals the ulcer so it protects it.In the hospital i work at they use pinapple juice dabbed on with swab or cotton bud.i know it stings but its something in pinapple that speeds the healing.lin.
> ...


I suffered for years with this too and do think that it can be stress induced and my daughter can be simmilarly afflicted at exam and other stressful times.

The Acordyl Oralbase was prescribed for me by my dentist years ago and has always worked brilliantly. You don't need a prescription for it though - I just asked for it at the pharmacist counter in boots. I've not bought it for a while so don't know if it is still available or not. If boots don't have it I would reccomend seeking it out at other chemists.

You only need to apply a tiny bit to the affected area and it seals the ulcer off and seems to numb it too. It's texture in the mouth is really gritty and not very pleasant but you soon learn to live with that as it works so well. My daughter wasn't keen but she is a real fan now though.

Hope it works as well for your daughter.

Regards

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have suffered from appalling apthous ulcers since I was a child.
I am no longer a child!

I don't think Adcortyl in Orabase is available any longer (it contained hydrocortisone, see below).

The problem I found with it was that although it would stick to the ulcer it would stick even better to tooth enamel and be pulled off the ulcer, painful.

Once an ulcer is established then it really just has to run its course.

I agree that frequent saline washes help to numb the pain (after the first few excrutiating minutes) and aid healing.

However the best approach is to nip them in the bud.

Go to the chemist and buy a pot of 20 CORLAN pellets.
They are a P medicine but I get them on prescription.
They contain hydrocortisone.

I use them almost as a prophylactic.

The moment you think an ulcer is developing, the slightest tingle, put one of the tiny pellets under your top lip and another under your bottom lip.

This especially important overnight as the pellets will dissolve more slowly when you are asleep.

Ninety nine times out of a hundred you will kill the ulcer before it takes hold.

Aha! I hear you saying - perhaps the ulcer wouldn't have developed anyway.

Well, about five years ago CORLAN disappeared off the market for about six months due to production difficulties.

During that time I suffered terribly from massive ulcers - not conclusive statistical proof but an unlikely coincidence.

Believe you me - I am a world expert in numerous remedies for the blasted things but CORLAN pellets used in this way finally solved the problem.

The notes do say that children under 12 should use them on medical advice.

I would welcome any feedback on this topic.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Have a look on here, the bonjela definitely hurt alot but then did calm down and made a big difference to the pain of that one.

I then took the advice of the Vitamin B and have to honestly say I have not had one ulcer since then. I started by taking one a day and now take one every other.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-83950-.html

Funnily enough my 10 year old daughter also has one right down the side of her mouth and it has been there a week. Has tried the Bonjela but not too happy with it. I am thinking it could be a little to do with tiredness, stress (just planning new school choices for next Sept) and hormones.

Tell her good luck 
Mandy


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, when my wife was on Chemo she was told Vitamin D 400iu capsule split open and just dab on worked for her and a lot of other ladies affected the same way that she passed the tip on to.

Martin


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I have suffered alll my life with mouthulcers, and have used all kinds of remedies ( all previously mentioned) with varying effects. I would always take preparations on holiday.

This year my 90 yo father in law was diagnosed with pernicious anemia. I looked it up, and thought that I probably had it too - mouth ulcers being one key feature. Pernicious anemia is a deficiency of vitamin B12, with sufferers lacking 'intrinsic factor' in the digestive system, which mean that even if they eat a diet rich in vit b12, the digestive system is unable to convert for use in the body.

I went to see my gp, who assured me that I probably didn't suffer from this deficiency. I also suffer from an auto immune condition,( another indicator for pernixious anemia) and he said that 'they' would certainly have carried this test out due to my auto immune condition. Fortunately for me the computer was down that day, and he 'allowed' me to have blood test.

I do indeed have pernicious anemia, and now have 3 monthly injections of vitamin b12. I have not had a mouth ulcer in 6 months. Neither has my father in law, also a mouth ulcer sufferer.

So I would advise everyone who suffers with recurrent mouth ulcers to get their vitamin b12 levels checked. You never know! ( I have also been interested to not the recent research into dementia, which has bee 'treated' with ( albeit, massive) doses of vitamin b12. This is a very important vitamin!!


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> Rinstead pastilles seem more effective than Bonjela. Vitamin B Complex supplement in tablet form also seems to speed up recovery from mouth ulcers.
> 
> Other things worth a try are a change of toothpaste. Sodium laurel stearate (not sure of the spelling?) is the ingredient apparently associated with mouth ulcers.
> 
> SD


Sensodyne Original (in the pink packet) sorted out my mouth ulcers. That ingredient is what causes ulcers. I still occasionally get one but not consistently as I used to.

Pammy


----------

